# Water Perameters



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Jul 2009)

Gang@Ukpas

For Example:- 
2 tanks of different volumes.
Both are planted 
Both are Co2 injected 
Both have fish (different quantities due to size).
Both have the same ferts being added  
Different filters - but have the same media
Different flow rates

Would expect to find different water parameters in the following:- ph, KH, and GH.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jul 2009)

Sorry Paul whats your question here?!?! 

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Jul 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Sorry Paul whats your question here?!?!
> 
> Sam



Sam 

As per the thread.

Paul





			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Gang@Ukpas
> 
> For Example:-
> 2 tanks of different volumes.
> ...


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jul 2009)

In short yes.

They will be similar but more than likely have slight differences.

2 empty tanks of water will be very slightly different unless they are both thoroughly sterilised first and then immediately sealed after water being added.  1 may collect more dust from its position, 1 may get more insects land in it etc.

As for tanks that are full then just adding wood even to both tanks can make a difference.  Even if you use the same substrate in both tanks one may have slightly more organics in than the other or more dust etc.

There are huge amounts of variables which can make the difference and it is absolutely impossible to have 2 identical setups unless they are both sterilised and vacuum sealed!!!

AC


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jul 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Would expect to find different water parameters in the following:- ph, KH, and GH.



I don't understand?  I don't see a question here? Are you asking if you would expect to find a difference between the two tanks?

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> In short yes.
> 
> They will be similar but more than likely have slight differences.
> 
> ...



Thx Andy

One of my tank has "X" perameters and my other tank as "B" parameters - totally the oposite to what I expected to see when i tested "YES TESTED" the water.

Once again thx Andy.


----------

